# feeder fish water



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was just wondering,i know that many people do not have a quertine tank for feeder fish and the water at lfs is pretty nasty.
does everybody just pour the fish in with the water or take out the fish seprately.................


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Personally, I drain the icky water. Theoretically, it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a sperate 10 gallon tank for my feeders. The place I get them from is pretty clean so I dont worry about it too much but I like to keep them for a while before I feed them to my fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I pour mine into a net and then dump net into a pail with salted water and leave them for a while before netting them and adding to the feeder tank.
The feeder tank and pail have 1 tablespoon pf salt per 5 gal of water.
Check the feeders before buying them too.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are not going to use a Q-tank, I would definately not add your LFS water along with teh fish to your tank. I would nett all the fish and just rinse them under the tap real quick to get that NASTY lfs water off before adding them to your tank. That should do the trick.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> If you are not going to use a Q-tank, I would definately not add your LFS water along with teh fish to your tank. I would nett all the fish and just rinse them under the tap real quick to get that NASTY lfs water off before adding them to your tank. That should do the trick.
> 
> ~Dj


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the lfs I buy from uses a filtering system that filters all the water of the tanks together. The water always looks real clean and I don't think they would want the water from the feeder tanks to kill the $50 koi in the tanks above them. When I buy other fish from them, I don't worry about the water, so I wouldn't really worry that much more about the feeder water.

BUT, I do worry about 20 fish in a little bag ruinning the water quality in the bag on the way home, so I dump most of the water down the drain before they get anywhere near the tank that they are going to.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Personally, I drain the icky water. Theoretically, it doesn't make much of a difference.


 I do the same, and it at least offers a little peace of mind...

But the lfs where I get my feeders keeps them in clean environment (basically just a large holding container, with a lot of filtration and some life plants), and they always look good te me. I know, not the best way, but I never had any trouble in the past.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Like it was stated above, a good LFS that keeps thier feeders in prestine water is always good to find. These type of conditions usually harbor the least "bad stuff" that can possibly contaminate your tank and fish.

~Dj


----------

